# how GOOD are you with your gun?



## kruschev (Dec 7, 2017)

can you toss up a couple of soda cans and hit them both in midair? This seems extreme, but it's not that hard to learn to do with an airsoft gun that handles like your real firearm. Hitting a moving 2" square mark at 6 ft from the muzzle is the same thing as hitting a moving 10" chest at 10 yds from the muzzle, so yes, it IS a relevant measure of skill. You wont hit anything if there's anything but air behind the target. you can't focus on t he sights well enough. If the angle of the shot is below 45 degrees to horizontal, you'll likewise miss. If you keep your shots at such high angles, your bullet will fall to earth within a 1/4 mile and if there's no trees, you'll be able to see that there's nothing out there to be harmed by the falling bullets. Millions of rds have been launched this way, with no harm being done. Guys just hate having to move fast, that's all. But crap starts at 10 ft and the guy will be all OVER you in less than 1 second. Just ask George Z about that one. You often need good hand to hand skills, just to "buy" enough time and space to draw your gun and bring it to bear.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

That's why you use a shotgun


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I try not to be concerned about being attacked by multiple "SODA CANS" at the same time. Having retired from 40+ years as a professional Alaska Hunting Guide, and having been charged several hundred times by Brown Bears (Grizzly) and about 30 or 40 Black Bears, I concentrate on real dangers, like the bears that live in my yard (Closest encounter this summer was 6 feet).


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Cooper was right. It's mostly about situational awareness. Fast draws and point shooting is fine, but most people are miserable at best and dangerous at worst, when it comes to shucking leather and firing in a hurry.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Around here if I shoot anything other than a Shotgun into the air There is a real good chance I'm going to damage property or even hit someone.
When I watch hunting shows with guys shooting .22's at squirrels in trees the statement "target and beyond" always comes to mind.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My guns are more accurate than I am. In a hunt, I typically take shots I know I can make.
For self defense I have the tools specific to the need. 
My Savage 110 is what I'll term a "tackdriver" and very accurate.
My Mini 14 is what I'll term "combat accurate" and gets the job done.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

locked the original poster was just trolling and is gone for now , no need to respond to a post intended to get you riled up for the posters amusement.


----------

